# Good deal or not? A 65-inch TV for $400?



## Robert59 (Nov 4, 2020)

*No joke—snag this massive RCA 4K model before it sells out.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rca-65-inch-4k-tv-sale-walmart-210804513.html*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 4, 2020)

Good price but I'll stick with my 49 in. I don't have any room for anything any bigger.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2020)

*Good deal or not? A 65-inch TV for $400?*


Not bad

Wally World seems to have all the good buys

Gotta stay with the top name brands

Ours is an *LG*
Happy with it

55 inch I think
Any bigger and it'd need it's own room


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2020)

How smart is the the t.v.
I had a Sanyo given to me.  Not huge but I like it.
But one feature it doesn't have and I would like is being able to transfer and stream from my cell phone to the t.v. so I can watch movies in larger size.  The movies are free on my cell phone.  They are streamed from Tubi.
I notice this one is Roku so it can do the trick.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 4, 2020)

What did it 'fall off the back of a truck' as we say in Oz?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> How smart is the the t.v.


Yeah, a smart TV is *THEE *way to go

Since living in the woods for five years, I sorta lost track of technology
After moving to town, we shopped around for a good service
Whoa
Expensive
We decided our cache of movies would do

Then somebody told us about antennas
Got one for a few bucks
We have many channels...hundreds
Great reception
No fiddling around with Roku or anything else

Funny thing though
I don't watch it much


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 4, 2020)

I was thinking about buying a Sony or like you said a better brand.


----------



## Knight (Nov 4, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> *No joke—snag this massive RCA 4K model before it sells out.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rca-65-inch-4k-tv-sale-walmart-210804513.html*


Anyone considering a big screen smart TV should know the best viewing distance.
The people sitting on the couch in the ad are way to close. 
This chart should help in determining what size would work best.

https://tvsguides.com/tv-viewing-distance/


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 5, 2020)

Also I would get a 55 inch instead of a 65 because I can't get it in my car.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2020)

Robert...you couldn't *pay* me to buy an RCA product! First color T.V. I bought was RCA and I had nothing but problems with it.  Decades later, my uncle was looking for a T.V.  I advised him not to buy an RCA, no matter what.  He didn't take that advice and I'm pretty sure he got his from Walmart.  He later complained about the many problems he was having with his RCA T.V.  In the interim, I had bought an RCA power strip.  Guess what. It stopped working after a short time. I didn't bother to return it, despite the warranty but I don't remember why I didn't.  I have power strips here that I've used for decades and they are still working.  RCA....no thanks!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, a smart TV is *THEE *way to go
> 
> Since living in the woods for five years, I sorta lost track of technology
> After moving to town, we shopped around for a good service
> ...


I don't watch much either. I don't have time. I record for late night. Not much interest.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 5, 2020)

In order to use a 4K tv, you have to have a 1080p set-up.

Since 2008, we've had a 46" Samsung HD tv, that has a Samsung Surround Sound System and a Samsung Blue-Ray DVD/CD Player hooked up to it. A few years ago, a circuit board blew out on our tv, but a small business tv tech fixed it for us. He came out, checked out the tv, took out the board, took to his shop, replaced it and brought it back/installed it for us. The cost was absolutely super. However, we have learned to shut the tv off when there is a t-storm going on. Found out that lightning will affect the performance of a tv.........as it did ours.

So, bottom line is: we will stick with Samsung.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2020)

To answer your original question $400 would be a fantastic price if it was a good, reliable brand. This month Costco has LG 65 inch (4K UHD LED LCD) TVs for $950.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

For a smart T.V., I would say it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

www.lifewire.com/what-you-need-to-see-4k-1847330

www.dgit.com/4k-1080p-51521/

www.the-home-cinema-guide.com/tv-resolution.html

www.stari.co/tv-monitor-viewing-distance-calculator


----------



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2020)

Flat screen TV prices are a fraction of what they used to be.  We had to buy a new TV way back about 2006....wound up with a Panasonic Plasma 46", and I think we had to pay over $1500, back then,  Today, we could probably get 4 or 5 for that price.  It still works great, and I hope it lasts another decade.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 28, 2020)

A 65" TV needs a big room.  There's a ratio of seating distance relative to TV size to prevent eye strain.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Flat screen TV prices are a fraction of what they used to be.  We had to buy a new TV way back about 2006....wound up with a Panasonic Plasma 46", and I think we had to pay over $1500, back then,  Today, we could probably get 4 or 5 for that price.  It still works great, and I hope it lasts another decade.



Don M: LED has pretty much replaced plasma and LCD. If you're going to upgrade make sure you get a 100% LED screen as they still are pushing legacy LED/LCD hybrids.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 28, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> A 65" TV needs a big room.  There's a ratio of seating distance relative to TV size to prevent eye strain.



www.stari.co/tv-monitor-viewing-distance-calculator


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Good deal or not? A 65-inch TV for $400?*
> 
> 
> Not bad
> ...


I’ve got the same tv and size as you Gary. Love it.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 29, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> In order to use a 4K tv, you have to have a 1080p set-up.
> 
> Since 2008, we've had a 46" Samsung HD tv, that has a Samsung Surround Sound System and a Samsung Blue-Ray DVD/CD Player hooked up to it. A few years ago, a circuit board blew out on our tv, but a small business tv tech fixed it for us. He came out, checked out the tv, took out the board, took to his shop, replaced it and brought it back/installed it for us. The cost was absolutely super. However, we have learned to shut the tv off when there is a t-storm going on. Found out that lightning will affect the performance of a tv.........as it did ours.
> 
> So, bottom line is: we will stick with Samsung.


Get a good surge protector...we have had super protection with a great one - not one of the older models with the green light that stays on - a good surge protector is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Don M: LED has pretty much replaced plasma and LCD. If you're going to upgrade make sure you get a 100% LED screen as they still are pushing legacy LED/LCD hybrids.


Yup, Plasma is pretty much obsolete, but with fiber optic TV service, this old set is as crystal clear as any of the newer sets.  I suppose it will fail some day, but at today's prices a new TV set is almost "pocket change" compared to what the prices used to be.  My wife has a 20" Sanyo CRT tv in her sewing room....at least 20 years old...and that old dude still works good, too.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Yup, Plasma is pretty much obsolete, but with fiber optic TV service, this old set is as crystal clear as any of the newer sets.  I suppose it will fail some day, but at today's prices a new TV set is almost "pocket change" compared to what the prices used to be.  My wife has a 20" Sanyo CRT tv in her sewing room....at least 20 years old...and that old dude still works good, too.



Don M. you are truly a blessed man to have fiber optic cable TV service. The one bone I'd like to pick with the existing cable TV networks is why no fiber optic cable platforms when the global undersea fiber optic cabling structure has been in place for who knows how long. That's like a gazillion dollars just to maintain.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Don M. you are truly a blessed man to have fiber optic cable TV service.



Yes, fiber is far and away the best means of TV/phone/internet.  Our local rural electric co-op began offering this service a couple of years ago, and bundling everything under their plan was cheaper than what we had been paying for Dish Network, and landline/internet from Windstream.  The TV picture with fiber is outstanding, the phone is crystal clear, and we get 100MB internet, which is 10 times faster than what we had.  If fiber optic service ever becomes available in your area....go for it....it is excellent.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Yes, fiber is far and away the best means of TV/phone/internet.  Our local rural electric co-op began offering this service a couple of years ago, and bundling everything under their plan was cheaper than what we had been paying for Dish Network, and landline/internet from Windstream.  The TV picture with fiber is outstanding, the phone is crystal clear, and we get 100MB internet, which is 10 times faster than what we had.  If fiber optic service ever becomes available in your area....go for it....it is excellent.



You have fiber optics cables running to your house?

I think in my neighborhood, we have fiber optics running to a junction box and then coaxial cable to the house. We're getting 85 Mbps, which is pretty good, but we're paying about $110/month for broadband plus basic cable and Showtime. The only thing I wanted was broadband, but they're reluctant to sell just that. Every time I call them to complain, they give me a deal for the package at like $60/month for six months, and then then raise the price back up after that. It's a bit of a scam.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 29, 2020)

Irwin said:


> You have fiber optics cables running to your house?
> 
> Yes, the fiber runs to a modem on my computer desk, and from there lines run to the TV's and phone.  They even supplied a backup battery that allows our services to run in case of a power outage.  We get over 200 TV channels (most of which we never watch), 100MB internet, and unlimited phone for about $145 a month.


BTW, what part of Denver are you from?  I grew up in Edgewater, thru grade school, then North Denver, near 38th and Federal.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 29, 2020)

Just my two cents but for those considering a purchase you are better of buying a regular HD or 4K TV and buy a Roku or Firestick for the streaming. The TV will remain relevant for several years but streaming technology is still fast so better to keep up with it by buying a new Roku or Fire Stick every three/four years to keep up with it instead of buying a new Smart TV every three or four years. Hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 29, 2020)

@Don M. & @FastTrax   A week from now it will be a year since I've had Verizon Fios fiber optic network.  I had grown tired of the hikes in price from my cable company, Optimum with which I had downsized to internet only.  As their prices rose, I quite frequently got a message that said "you are not connected to the internet" after having been on the net for awhile. This began happening several times a week.  I have only had that problem with Fios twice in the entire year and it was only momentarily. 

I had heard negative things about Verizon but I'm glad I overlooked them and allowed the workmen to wire my apartment for it when they were working to install the fiber optics in our complex a couple of years ago. Each apartment owner had the option to refuse to have it installed in their units. Added perks for signing up for the service when I did: $100 Visa gift card, a $15 credit off my bill for 12 months and free Disney + for a year. Don I have 200/200.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Don M. & @FastTrax   A week from now it will be a year since I've had Verizon Fios fiber optic network.  I had grown tired of the hikes in price from my cable company, Optimum with which I had downsized to internet only.  As their prices rose, I quite frequently got a message that said "you are not connected to the internet" after having been on the net for awhile. This began happening several times a week.  I have only had that problem with Fios twice in the entire year and it was only momentarily.
> 
> I had heard negative things about Verizon but I'm glad I overlooked them and allowed the workmen to wire my apartment for it when they were working to install the fiber optics in our complex a couple of years ago. Each apartment owner had the option to refuse to have it installed in their units. Added perks for signing up for the service when I did: $100 Visa gift card, a $15 credit off my bill for 12 months and free Disney + for a year. Don I have 200/200.



I loved Verizon until they decided to become customer un-friendly and outsource their customer service centers.

One caveat about service calls is you need to record the serial numbers on all in place equipment then check the numbers on the replacement components. That's right OED. Sometimes I don't even trust myself to to trust....

Okay I get it.



TTFN


----------



## Irwin (Nov 30, 2020)

Don M. said:


> BTW, what part of Denver are you from?  I grew up in Edgewater, thru grade school, then North Denver, near 38th and Federal.



I'm actually in Lakewood, near Wadsworth and Alameda. If you haven't been in Colorado for a while, you wouldn't recognize it now with all the growth.


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2020)

The 65” TV may be a monster to hang.  A friend bought a large tv and had to pay for an hour, if not two, for installation.


----------



## New2Old (Nov 30, 2020)

I hated my Roku. I still watch regular TV and Roku remote doesn't have numbers to switch channels. (least it didn't a couple of years ago).


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2020)

Irwin said:


> I'm actually in Lakewood, near Wadsworth and Alameda. If you haven't been in Colorado for a while, you wouldn't recognize it now with all the growth.



That's for sure...I left Denver in 1960.  I still have a Sister in Arvada, and cousins all over the front range.  We go there every 3 years, or so, and it's certainly Not the city I remember....I have to be careful not to get lost.  It's a beautiful area, and I sometimes miss it...but that's life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I loved Verizon until they decided to become customer un-friendly and outsource their customer service centers.
> 
> One caveat about service calls is you need to record the serial numbers on all in place equipment then check the numbers on the replacement components. That's right OED. Sometimes I don't even trust myself to to trust....
> 
> ...


A friend of mine who lives in Cali had the same complaint...we sort of. Apparently another company had taken over the accounts and the service was crappy. That hasn't happened here, at least not yet. Verizon is still Verizon.  I take pictures of serial numbers and save them in my archives folder. I've learned my lesson after having to try to contort and move things to find serial numbers of things when needed.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 1, 2020)

Aldi recently had a 65 inch  smart TV for just over $400 ,I’d looked up the reviews on their TVs when they first opened here where I live and was not impressed by the reviews .

We have quite a large combined family / dining / kitchen area so we recently upgraded our  7 year old  LG 65” TV  to  a Samsung 75” smart TV


----------

